# Best bike in the $3,000 to $3,500 range



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

I know what I think, but what do you think is the best bike for the money in this price range?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Scattante


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Digger51 said:


> I know what I think, but what do you think is the best bike for the money in this price range?


the best bike is the one you ride every day. The most expensive bike is the one that hangs on your wall and is never ridden.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

What do u mean by best, most comfortable, fastest, lightest, best looking, best components, comes with free tuneups, dude, what?


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Since I ride a Cervello RS, that would be my choice. The fit is great, I like the relaxed geometry and as 55x11 eludes to, I ride it all the time. 

Bikes in the $3K to $3,500 range would probably be Carbon Frame, Ultegra (or comparable) group set, low end wheels and a crappy Selle San Marco Ponza saddle.

Other bikes I would consider in that price range (and I test rode most of these):


Felt Z-4
Binachi Infinito
Pinerello FP3
Trek Madone 5

The Scattante was mentioned in a previous post, I guess, in a sense it would be a better value because at that price range you would probably get Dura Ace components. I did not like the ride, probably had a lot of pre-conceived notions going into the test ride, but I will proudly admit to being somewhat of a bikesnob.

There really are a lot of great bikes out there, I think most of them fall within a few dollars of costing the same thing, it's a matter of what kind of crank, what brand of bars, etc are switched out to keep the price competative (Scattante, Fuji and Bikes Direct are the exception). I was really interested in the Pinerello and they were advertising Dura Ace, but it was only the front derailleur and other components were MOst, which is a company that makes parts for Pinerello, but I could not find any reviews or other info on them. I loved the ride of the Cervelo RS, I wanted to do more distance, don't really care about speed and found the bike is great for me. I am very happry with my ride and that's what makes the Cervello RS the best bike in the $3,000 - $3,500 price range.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Good bikes aren't cheap and cheap bikes aren't good. 
Buy a used Moots for around $3000 ish on eBay and it will be the last bike you'll ever buy.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

the question is entirely too specific...can you broaden the criteria to allow a wider range of responses?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

I started a similar thread a few months ago and here's the link....lots of good suggestions in it:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/steel-road-bike-around-$3000-248777.html

My final bill was about $3500 for the Pelizzoli but that didn't include the wheels, pedals, saddle and seatpost that I switched over from my old bike. Still, you can find some pretty nice rides in that price range.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Tommy Walker said:


> Bikes in the $3K to $3,500 range would probably be Carbon Frame, Ultegra (or comparable) group set, low end wheels and a crappy Selle San Marco Ponza saddle.


QFT. Manufacturers are using more or less the same materials and components within a given price range, so it's more about what fits you and what the LBS you like has to offer.


----------



## z rocks (Sep 9, 2007)

4 series Trek Madone


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

No matter what you decide on go with $1000 wheels and $2000 frame/parts (or there about) over $500 wheels and $2500 on the frame/parts.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

MerlinDS said:


> What do u mean by best, most comfortable, fastest, lightest, best looking, best components, comes with free tuneups, dude, what?


You tell me, The question was put open ended on purpose.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Oxtox said:


> the question is entirely too specific...can you broaden the criteria to allow a wider range of responses?


I am looking for a wide range of answers. The questions is vague on purpose.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

If you want to spend less than $3500, cap your bikes at $3000...bikes always seem to cost $500 more than you thought they would when you add pedals, cages, tires, etc.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

rplace13 said:


> No matter what you decide on go with $1000 wheels and $2000 frame/parts (or there about) over $500 wheels and $2500 on the frame/parts.


This is not widely known, but very good advice. The more research I do the more I realized that in a given price range the frames will be very similar, but some mfg cheap out on the tires and rims. I guess knowing the value of wheels is not common knowledge, so they can put very inexpensive wheels on and make more money.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

aaric said:


> If you want to spend less than $3500, cap your bikes at $3000...bikes always seem to cost $500 more than you thought they would when you add pedals, cages, tires, etc.


Unfortunetly this is correct.


----------



## westcoaster (Oct 24, 2011)

trying to get my 5 post in. sorry


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

The green one.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Digger51 said:


> I know what I think, but what do you think is the best bike for the money in this price range?


Really? If it were me (you asked what I think) I would BUILD two very nice road bikes, and probably have enough left over to get a decent cyclocross bike too.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

get the red one it's faster............................


On a serious note, there are tons of choices out there. If I were to toss out one stand out IMHO it's the CAAD10 Dura Ace for $3600. Sub 16 lbs and RS80 wheels. 

I also agree with another that stated getting the $2500 bike with like Ultegra, Rival, or Force, and then replace the wheels with a good $1000 set. A buddy did that with a trek 4.7 then put on Fulcrum race 3 2way wheels.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

aaric said:


> If you want to spend less than $3500, cap your bikes at $3000...bikes always seem to cost $500 more than you thought they would when you add pedals, cages, tires, etc.



computer
shoes
upgraded saddle
seatbag
toolkit

It's also best to have a plan getting a new bike because you will probably replace your saddle and could upgrade your wheels. The shop you purchased your new bike from will probably offer you 10% off of anything you buy, so do you buy that cyclecomputer from your LBS @ 10% off and have them put it on, or do you go on-line and buy it for less and put it on yourself. If there is a fitting involved (and hopefully there is) then you probably want to buy your saddle and pedals from the shop you are buying your bike from so you can get a proper fitting.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

2011 BMC Race Machine RM01/SRAM Red Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist
How about a $5000 bike for $3500?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Digger51 said:


> I know what I think, but what do you think is the best bike for the money in this price range?












OEM COLLECTIBLE 1971 SUZUKI T350 MOTORCYCLE - Deer Park


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> OEM COLLECTIBLE 1971 SUZUKI T350 MOTORCYCLE - Deer Park


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! I bet I could do a century on this baby.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Peanya said:


> 2011 BMC Race Machine RM01/SRAM Red Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist
> How about a $5000 bike for $3500?


Nice bike....great deal!


----------



## masivemunkey (Oct 24, 2011)

Peanya said:


> How about a $5000 bike for $3500?


That bike is such a great deal and beautiful on top of it. Really makes me want to buy a new bike.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hard to beat that BMC / Competitive Cyclist deal. If I was in the market I would jump on it.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Mootsie said:


> Good bikes aren't cheap and cheap bikes aren't good.
> Buy a used Moots for around $3000 ish on eBay and it will be the last bike you'll ever buy.


I have not looked at Ti bikes. I found a local dealer and I am going to test ride one. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

Peanya said:


> 2011 BMC Race Machine RM01/SRAM Red Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist
> How about a $5000 bike for $3500?


Hard to beat that.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

There's no possible answer that will be worth anything. It's like you asked, "What's the best car between $20-30,000?" The real answer is..............who knows?


----------



## Pangpang77 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cervelo R3


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

How about a $5000 bike for $3500?

pretty great site w/ weights and all. i was trying to get a feel for where the 16#'s came from. New wheels, and you could get close to 15# (w/ pedals)


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

"I bet I could do a century on this baby."
... that think would kill your back


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

dcorn said:


> Scattante


2010 Scattante CFR Team Road Bike - Carbon Bikes


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I went the bikesdirect route. $2799 got me titanium with Dura Ace and Ksyrium Elite wheels.

Titanium Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion Team Ti


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Digger51 said:


> I know what I think, but what do you think is the best bike for the money in this price range?


If you are between 160 and 180 lbs and 5'8" to 5'10" most of the known makes will be good for you if you get the right size and the right category of what you want to do with the bike.

If you are outside of these ranges (I.e not average) then the low end custom will be better for you than the mid-high end production bike.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

You may want to consider buying the frameset and components on sales on Ebay, etc., and build it up yourself. Imo, it's cheaper this way. I just built up a 2011 Look 586 RSP with new Sram Force group for less than $3000 (not including wheels). You can find decent wheels on sales for about $500. It will take some time to find all the parts on sale, but I really enjoyed the experience of building a bike up myself.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I was in the market this year and got the BMC RM01 as mentioned above. I paid $3400 for it and shipping by UPS was pathetically slow so the delivery costs were refunded. CC.com couldn't have been more helpful. :thumbsup:

The 2012 models retail for a wallet-filleting $6800 in the UK (adding 20% VAT).


----------



## Neal71 (Dec 2, 2010)

+ 1 for the RM01


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

The best bike is the one that comes with the included Podium Girl.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Peanya said:


> 2011 BMC Race Machine RM01/SRAM Red Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist
> How about a $5000 bike for $3500?


I did a test ride on the Road Machine today. This is a really nice bike...especially at this price. It is very stiff, but the road shocks are not jarring. It is on my short list.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

This thread did exactly what I wanted it to do. I had developed tunnel vision and had let several LBS tell me I needed to go with the comfort bike. The ideas here got me out of the box and open to other ideas. Thus I rode a Bianchi Sempre and loved it. I rode the BMC Road Machine and really liked it also. Looked at the TI bikes. I liked them bu did not fall in love. Although I am going to test ride one again. I have deciided I really like the "snappy" ride of the more "race" oriented frame over the cadillac ride of the Robaix, Infinito, synanpse, etc. I like riding 30 to 40 miles at a time with an occasional longer ride, but for the 30 or 40 miler the Sempre or Road Machine will be fine. That BMC is a really nice bike. Thanks for all of your input, it was really helpful!


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

If you like a snappy ride that won't beat you up buy a used Pinarello Prince frame, for about $2K. Spend $600 on SRAM Force and the rest of your 3,500 on wheels and have a killer bike that you will love for years to come. You probably won't need another bike for the rest of your life. Or get a 8+ year old Colnago C-40 with Campy record 10s. Timeless and better than most bikes your could buy new for the same price today. Finally look at a Gunnar Roadie, painted any color you want, with custom lettering on the top tube for about a grand, fantastic bike and 2k in parts/wheels. Think beyond the off the rack bike designed to drain your wallet and give you a good feeling but middle of the raod ride. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> The green one.





ziscwg said:


> get the red one it's faster...


You guys have no clue! Everybody knows that black bikes are the fastest. I'm sure my friend foto would agree, if he knows what's good for him.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I prefer black bicycles.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Let us know what you buy. Post pics too!


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

rplace13 said:


> If you like a snappy ride that won't beat you up buy a used Pinarello Prince frame, for about $2K. Spend $600 on SRAM Force and the rest of your 3,500 on wheels and have a killer bike that you will love for years to come. You probably won't need another bike for the rest of your life. Or get a 8+ year old Colnago C-40 with Campy record 10s. Timeless and better than most bikes your could buy new for the same price today. Finally look at a Gunnar Roadie, painted any color you want, with custom lettering on the top tube for about a grand, fantastic bike and 2k in parts/wheels. Think beyond the off the rack bike designed to drain your wallet and give you a good feeling but middle of the raod ride. Just my $0.02.


This is an interesting idea that I would not have had the nerve to do even a month ago. Why Pinarello? as oppossed to a BMC, Bianchi, or other frame. I really like the SRAM components and I see the wisdom of a new set of wheels, so I understand what you are saying. Also, when you say build it do you mean actually build it yourself or get the parts and have an LBS put it together?


----------



## Gervase (Aug 22, 2009)

Gosh, I would love to buy another Cervelo RS for $3500...here in NZ your talking $8,000 for such a lovely bike..that is what I had to pay and well got it discounted to $7,200....$3500 would be a steal.........


----------



## Neal71 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gervase said:


> Gosh, I would love to buy another Cervelo RS for $3500...here in NZ your talking $8,000 for such a lovely bike..that is what I had to pay and well got it discounted to $7,200....$3500 would be a steal.........


I would like to know as well


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

If you haven't decided on the BMC, the Wilier Izoard with Ultegra deraileurs, FSA/Wilier components with monogramed logos color matched. Fulcrum 7 and Selle Italia. They list for 3200 but I have seen them on sale for 2300. The Fulcrum 7 are not the lightest but are made by Campy and are fast.
The CC's price on the BMC is hard to beat. If I didn't alread have my Wilier I would go for that.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Gotta get the Gulf Blue Racing colors ... :thumbsup:
2011 BMC Race Machine RM01/SRAM Red Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist










Kit Total General Components


ForkBMC TCC Full Carbon Fiber Fork 
Bottom BracketSRAM BB30 Bottom Bracket 
Brake CalipersSRAM Force Brake Calipers 
CassettesSRAM PG-1070 11-26 Cassette 
ChainsSRAM PC-1051 Chain 
CranksSRAM Red 53/39 BB30 Crankset 
Front DerailleursSRAM Red Braze-On Front Derailleur 
Handlebar TapeBMC Cork Handlebar Tape 
HandlebarsEaston EC70 Handlebar 
HeadsetFSA Integrated 1 1/8" Headset 
Integrated Shift/Brake LeversSRAM Red DoubleTap Carbon Levers 
Rear DerailleursSRAM Red Rear Derailleur 
SaddlesSelle Italia SL XC Saddle 
SeatpostBMC TCC Angle-Locking Carbon Fiber Seatpost 
StemsEaston EA70 Alloy Stem 
TiresContinental Ultra Race Clincher Tire 
TubesButyl Rubber Presta Tube 
WheelsEaston EA70 Clincher Wheelset 
Stock Cables and Housing
Kit Totals 15.48 lbs / 7.02 kg $3,499.00


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

flatsix911 said:


> Gotta get the Gulf Blue Racing colors ... :thumbsup: ...
> Kit Totals 15.48 lbs / 7.02 kg $3,499.00


Absolutely: my main criterion was "What will go best with my Gulf Lounge kit?"


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Digger51 said:


> I know what I think, but what do you think is the best bike for the money in this price range?


What if it's less then that? would that not be as good? 

I would go Titanium for it's superior durability and longevity. Titanium Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion Team Ti
or: Road Bikes, Titanium Frame SRAM Red Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Le Champion Ti Heat | Butted and multi-shaped titanium tubing with High modulus carbon fiber fork
Or if you have to have a plastic bike there's this: SRAM Red equipped Road Bikes - 2010 Kestrel Road Bicycles with SRAM Red group | Save up to 60% off List prices

Yeah, I know it's mail order, but thousands of bikes are sold each month mail order including the most highest end bikes with very little problems in fit. The bikes I showed are just a lower cost option that gives you a great bike for the money that you would have to spend at least another $1,000 to get something close.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> Absolutely: my main criterion was "What will go best with my Gulf Lounge kit?"


There you guys go again.............Worried more about the look than the ride.

I will say I do like the Gulf Lounge kit. I wish I would have been paying attention and got it.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm partial to Cannondale. You could get a well equipped supersix in that range. Reviews I've read suggest it's a pretty good all-around bike - climbs well, sprints well and is comfortable over the long haul.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

ziscwg said:


> There you guys go again.............Worried more about the look than the ride.
> 
> I will say I do like the Gulf Lounge kit. I wish I would have been paying attention and got it.


There you go again... getting your priorities messed up.

There are many great bikes out there. But there is only one Gulf Lounge kit.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Here is what I ended up getting. It is paid for and will be in my hands soon.










I upgraded wheelset to Fulcrum Racing Zero with red spokes and put on a Fizik Arione saddle.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

Digger51 said:


> Here is what I ended up getting. It is paid for and will be in my hands soon.
> 
> I upgraded wheelset to Fulcrum Racing Zero with red spokes and put on a Fizik Arione saddle.


Nice! Don't forget to post a pic of it when you get it.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

Digger51 said:


> Here is what I ended up getting. It is paid for and will be in my hands soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but which model is this? I think I answered my own question from seeing the properties of your pict. Its the Race Machine RM01 2011.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

BMC Race Machine RM01 (2011).


----------



## savechief (Apr 16, 2009)

The best bike for $3,000-$3,500 will be one that you buy all the components separately for, then either assemble yourself or have your LBS assemble. Scour eBay, the classifieds here and at WW, Craigslist, your LBS, swap meets and the many online shops (especially the UK ones like PBK, Ribble, Total Cycling, etc.), and be patient. You should be able to put together a really sweet ride for that amount of money and it will have way better components (drivetrain and wheels, especially) than what you would get with an off-the-shelf bike.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

flatsix911 said:


> Gotta get the Gulf Blue Racing colors ... :thumbsup:
> 2011 BMC Race Machine RM01/SRAM Red Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist
> 
> 
> ...



easton wheels too, those 70's are aguri, super aguri...

sick deal


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

CAAD 10 Dura Ace would be my pick. They come pretty well equipped for around $3200 but my LBS said he can get me one for around $2600. That leaves $900 for me to swap out the FSA crank for a Dura Ace one, and recoup most (if not all) of my money from the Dura Ace crank purchase. I would still be quite a bit under $3,000. Sure the bike is aluminum, but it rides and handles better than carbon bikes in this price range. Another route would be a Lynskey. Why buy a used Moots when there are less expensive Ti bikes out there that will be just as good?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

terbennett said:


> CAAD 10 Dura Ace would be my pick. They come pretty well equipped for around $3200 but my LBS said he can get me one for around $2600. That leaves $900 for me to swap out the FSA crank for a Dura Ace one, and recoup most (if not all) of my money from the Dura Ace crank purchase. I would still be quite a bit under $3,000. Sure the bike is aluminum, but it rides and handles better than carbon bikes in this price range. Another route would be a Lynskey. Why buy a used Moots when there are less expensive Ti bikes out there that will be just as good?


Plus a 56 cm is like 15.8 lbs (without pedals)


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Digger51 said:


> Here is what I ended up getting. It is paid for and will be in my hands soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rig, can I break it in for you? It usually takes 12-18 months. We all know how carbon is. I will pay shipping.

At least you have some grey trim to match your soon to be grey bar tape. White tape looks good new, bu that's about it. Well, regular cleaning helps. 

I like those wheels Fulcrum wheels you upgraded to. The red spokes are kind of cool. As bonus, you get the wider rim and road tubeless!!!!:thumbsup: 

Great choice!!! We need a ride report


----------



## ethan129 (Nov 11, 2011)

Try looking at the 5 series madones my 2011 5.1 has worked well for me.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

ziscwg said:


> At least you have some grey trim to match your soon to be grey bar tape. White tape looks good new, bu that's about it. Well, regular cleaning helps.
> 
> Great choice!!! We need a ride report


I have white bar tape on one of my bikes and it still looks white after a year. I occasionally clean it with 409; but the big secret to keeping bar tape cleaner longer is to wash your gloves occasionally.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

LubbersLine said:


> Sorry but which model is this? I think I answered my own question from seeing the properties of your pict. Its the Race Machine RM01 2011.


//yes, it is the BMC Race Machine RM01.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

savechief said:


> The best bike for $3,000-$3,500 will be one that you buy all the components separately for, then either assemble yourself or have your LBS assemble. Scour eBay, the classifieds here and at WW, Craigslist, your LBS, swap meets and the many online shops (especially the UK ones like PBK, Ribble, Total Cycling, etc.), and be patient. You should be able to put together a really sweet ride for that amount of money and it will have way better components (drivetrain and wheels, especially) than what you would get with an off-the-shelf bike.


That will be my next project. The Race Machine is a fantastic bike, but I want to build a "comfort" bike to go along side of it. I am not sure what frame to build on yet, I am thinking Bianchi Infinito or Sempre, perhaps a Pinarello frame. I have time to find one I want at a good price and start building.


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

Your bmc looks great. 

Any thoughts from all on the lightspeed c1 durance for $3500?


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

savechief said:


> The best bike for $3,000-$3,500 will be one that you buy all the components separately for, then either assemble yourself or have your LBS assemble. Scour eBay, the classifieds here and at WW, Craigslist, your LBS, swap meets and the many online shops (especially the UK ones like PBK, Ribble, Total Cycling, etc.), and be patient. You should be able to put together a really sweet ride for that amount of money and it will have way better components (drivetrain and wheels, especially) than what you would get with an off-the-shelf bike.


I have built several bikes by this method, and I have to disagree. It will build a lighter bike, but it will cost you more, ultimately. Buying a whole bike from a big company is cheaper. Once you buy the frame you really want, you'll never be able to buy everything else (especially the group) for as cheaply as you could have gotten the whole bike already built.

If you really want to build a bike, find the perfect frame, then buy a Bikes Direct bike (or other) on special that has the wheels and group you would like to use. Then sell off everything you don't need on ebay.

There are a ton of great bikes out there at fair prices. The most important factor is to get one that fits your build. I love the BMC and Pinarellos, but they don't fit me -they are too long. I bought a Giant Defy Advanced, and the fit is perfect for my long legs and short reach. A great bike, at a fair price.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

AlexCad5 said:


> I have built several bikes by this method, and I have to disagree. It will build a lighter bike, but it will cost you more, ultimately. Buying a whole bike from a big company is cheaper. Once you buy the frame you really want, you'll never be able to buy everything else (especially the group) for as cheaply as you could have gotten the whole bike already built.
> 
> If you really want to build a bike, find the perfect frame, then buy a Bikes Direct bike (or other) on special that has the wheels and group you would like to use. Then sell off everything you don't need on ebay.
> 
> There are a ton of great bikes out there at fair prices. The most important factor is to get one that fits your build. I love the BMC and Pinarellos, but they don't fit me -they are too long. I bought a Giant Defy Advanced, and the fit is perfect for my long legs and short reach. A great bike, at a fair price.


I disagree with your disagree. Although I will be fair and say it could swing either way. The key is scouring the sources mentioned and finding deals. If you dont cant or wont then I would agree with you, but if you will can and do then you can definitely build a better bike a lot cheaper with better stuff and you learn a lot doing it and have invested in a little pride of ownership. With the dollar amount mentioned and the bikes in that range, I could build 2 bikes with the same level of weight and performance by being patient and getting exactly what I need and building it myself and I have.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

froze said:


> I have white bar tape on one of my bikes and it still looks white after a year. I occasionally clean it with 409; but the big secret to keeping bar tape cleaner longer is to wash your gloves occasionally.



Wash my gloves!!!! OMG No way

Next thing you'll be telling me is I should wash my riding shorts and jerseys after every ride. I test when they need to be washed. I put them outside and if they attract flies, I wash.


----------



## hanginon (Nov 14, 2011)

*tough one*

Blue Axino. Pick build that suits budget. There is aluminum version now as well that doesn't sacriffice much from carbon models.


----------



## arabiangoggles (Nov 18, 2011)

madone


----------

